# Color Blindness BPD



## Glasswindow (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi, I'm looking at joining BPD and someone said to me there is no color blindness test to get in. Is this true? If so why isn't there? Every other major city has to test for it. I'm not complaining  I'm slightly color blind. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

What does "Slightly" mean? You either are or you aren't. There is an eye exam for every PD job. During it, they normally show you those blots with ther red/green or whatever. If you fail it, you fail that part of your physical.

Question....

Can a woman be only *slightly* pregnant?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Glasswindow said:


> Hi, I'm looking at joining BPD and someone said to me there is no color blindness test to get in. Is this true? If so why isn't there? Every other major city has to test for it. I'm not complaining  I'm slightly color blind. Thanks for the help.












City of Boston Human Resources

617.635.3370


----------



## Glasswindow (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay, I fail the ishihara color test but can pass the Farnsworth D15 perfectly, that's what I meant by "slightly" It isn't you're completely color blind or not, there are different levels of it.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Seriously, I have trouble with the lower left one. Somebody tell me what that means?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Glasswindow said:


> Okay, I fail the ishihara color test but can pass the Farnsworth D15 perfectly, that's what I meant by "slightly" It isn't you're completely color blind or not, there are different levels of it.


With all due respect 99.9% of members here probably can't tell the difference between the two tests. a short call to the City Of Boston HR department will be a lot more productive than dodging the wise ass posts from assholes like myself. I provided the number above and I wish you the best of luck in your future job pursuits.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Call them and ask if it's an issue. i doubt you will get a straight answer, but in my opinion, being color blind is a huge detractor. If I have to rely on you as a back up, and I tell you that the guy in the red jhacket has a knife and I want you to keep an eye on him I damn well expect you to know which guy is wearing red. Sorry guy, not everyone can get on the job. I wish you luck though. If you get on, more power to you.

Hey you can always tell them that sinse you are color blind, you will not engage in racial profiling


----------



## Glasswindow (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay thanks Niteowl I'll give them a call.

---------- Post added at 10:07 ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 ----------

lol but that's the thing, I can see colors perfectly, you put a color in front of me I can name it the only thing I have trouble with is the dot test where you've gotta tell the numbers.  It's not like I see in gray and black and white.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Glasswindow said:


> Okay thanks Niteowl I'll give them a call.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:07 ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 ----------


It's the best way to go about this because if I told you no and it wasn't accurate you can't tell them " Well Niteowl on MassCops told me so." If you call HR directly get a name from the person who answers the question so if it's not accurate that individual can be given the proper information.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought all LEOs in Ma were required to be colorblind..u know for pc:shades_smile:


----------



## Maj. Dick (Dec 21, 2005)

There is a color blind test it is just like the cards posted. Robin Hunt it the head of BPD HR if you call HR main number 4677 ask for the medical unit it's in the same office, they will probably be able to help you. There are full time nurses and a nurse practitioner on staff.


----------



## Glasswindow (Jan 4, 2011)

Okay I emailed HR and I got a response from Robin Hunt telling me they do the dot test first and if I fail I have to take the Farnsworth D15 so it looks good for me on getting in. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

You're welcome!

Thread closed.


----------

